# New babies!



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I know there has been alot of negative feelings about me getting another horse, but we decided to get some. They will be at the same place the other horses were, and there has been a talk with the farm owner, and the same thing will not happen again.

But anyways, we bought two registered appaloosa weanling foals. They're both bay, and not much color at all, but there are white on their hips, and mottled skin around their eyes, so they are registered as appaloosa. Their current barn names are Trouble (the stud colt) and Classy (the filly). I only have pictures that their owner sent me. 

We are going to get them tomorrow, and I will post more pictures then.

This is Trouble, the stud colt, and Classy, the filly.








This is Classy, the little filly.








This is Trouble, with his mother.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

They are both very cute.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh! I wish I saw em! Too adorable


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Both are very cute! The picture of Classy is great.


----------



## lovemarcy (Jun 5, 2011)

cuties! i especially like the one of Classy


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of the babies when they got home. They were both super tired, and after about an hour of munching on some grass, they decided to sleep. Classy got her knee hurt when she was weaned from momma, but it's doing good and it doesn't seem to bother her any.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

arnt they just the most adorable little thing!!!!!  if you dont mind me asking, what happend last time? if you dont want to talk about it thats fine


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

A word of warning--that loose blue halter is really dangerous hanging like that. It's too big, and non-breakaway besides, so it would take nothing to catch a leg or fence post and then end in catastrophe.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Awwwww


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Cute! I had an appy who was solid bay with a white spot on his bum when he was that lil and he varnished out big time. Wonder if yours will do that same?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

bubba13 said:


> A word of warning--that loose blue halter is really dangerous hanging like that. It's too big, and non-breakaway besides, so it would take nothing to catch a leg or fence post and then end in catastrophe.



Please take note of that. Foals are uber bendy and often scratch their faces with their hind legs - VERY easy for a hind leg to get caught even with a well-fitting halter. That halter is very, very dangerous.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I would also invest in break aways. One foal at our barn didn't have a break away and caught his halter on a fence. He ended up breaking his neck. Mind you, this was years and years ago. Since then we never turn horses out with halters. Only if they have break aways, and it's normally supervised.

ANYWAYS - Adorable babies!! I think babies are the most wonderful things, aren't they?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally, I'd just leave a halter off. Even with a leather crowned breakaway, if the foal gets its hind leg caught up, there might not be enough force to snap the leather.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

the only reason the halter was on was so i could change her bandage. It never stays on when we are gone. Never. Ive had many babies, since my parents raised them, trust me i know better than that. And that is the only halter we had laying around the barn that was remotely close to her size, and i needed some way to hold her still while i bandaged her up. I have foal halters on order and in the mail since that is a weanling halter and is way to big for her tiny head.

Anyways, what happened last time was my bf and me broke up, i had to sell my horses because they were at his boss's place. We are back together now, and the babies are at his boss's place again. There are no worries that they will be sold, because they wont. I have an agreement with the farm owner, as he did not know the story last time, and he said the barn and pasture is pretty much mine, so come and go as i please, when i please and that the same thing wont happen again. 
Ok, enough about that, its over, done with. 

Trouble's mother was born solid bay, and as you can see in the pictures, she looks nothing like a solid bay. Im not sure what Classys mother looked like, because she had been sold by the time we picked these two up. Once I get their papers, I will post their bloodlines and such. I dont know either of their mothers registered names, but their sire is YOR White Hot. Hes a beautiful boy, i got to see him in person when we picked these guys up, and he is stunning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Just saw your new thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/show-me-your-appys-95427/

I have to ask--have they seen a vet? What are you feeding them? Have you wormed them? They've lost a lot of weight, condition, and "healthful luster" since you've gotten them....


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

They're both adorable!! :smile:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

They are adorable!!!!! Look forward to seeing more pictures of them!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Just saw your new thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/show-me-your-appys-95427/
> 
> I have to ask--have they seen a vet? What are you feeding them? Have you wormed them? They've lost a lot of weight, condition, and "healthful luster" since you've gotten them....


After I saw this, I looked at the new thread. I completely agree with bubba. Their coats look dull and you can see ribs coupled with belly size, those babies need dewormed.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

They were both wormed about two weeks ago with safeguard. The vet is coming out this afternoon to check them both out. 

For feed they are on grass all day, plus they get grain and jr mix everyday. They are both eating very healthy, have access to water at all times. 

I will ask my vet his opinion and let you know what he says, thanks for the concerns. Sorry i havent been keeping up with posting back replies, ive been really busy. But i will try to keep everyone updated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing what they need. Glad the vet is visiting, much easier when you can see things in person. You might ask about doing a fecal and seeing if there is something the safeguard may have missed. Good luck with them, they are cuties!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

